# Leg Day - Calves



## 63Vette (Oct 7, 2012)

These are the kinds of pumps I get from good Var... 

View attachment 339


Pretty Schweet yea?


----------



## JOMO (Oct 7, 2012)

Good God!! Liquid?


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 7, 2012)

Oral, yes bro.... best I have had in years. On arm day I can't wash my hair in the shower lol.... I love good Var!


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 7, 2012)

63Vette said:


> These are the kinds of pumps I get from good Var...
> 
> View attachment 339
> 
> ...



Those are bulls, not calves.


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 7, 2012)

Holy, very nice! Hook a sista up!


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 7, 2012)

Jenner said:


> Holy, very nice! Hook a sista up!



PM me and I'll say but it's pretty obvious Jennerooski, it's Anavar in an Oral (I got Cinnamon Nom Nom Nom)  and I have been bragging on it a lot lately..lol. On arm days I have to wait a good while after I workout to shower because I can't reach my hair... =D>


----------



## ken Sass (Oct 7, 2012)

great calf's


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 7, 2012)

ken said:


> great calf's



Thanks bro. Us old guys have to keep those youngsters in line... damn whippersnappers! lol

Aim High,
Vette


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 7, 2012)

I like the pumps from talking on cell phone, that's when gear is good lol


----------



## ccpro (Oct 7, 2012)

Those are fat man calves!  I mean that as a compliment, a few of my buds are big boys and they have these monster split calves...good work!


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 8, 2012)

ccpro said:


> Those are fat man calves!  I mean that as a compliment, a few of my buds are big boys and they have these monster split calves...good work!



LOL at the fat man calves. My quads are pretty well developed to. Played D1 Football as a white running back back in the day. The thing is bro I am basically 5'10" 200 and everyone thinks I weigh even less. So I am no fat guy. 

View attachment 342


I used to stay at about 240ish and just got tired of being 'big'. Spent two years doing a recomp. I will bulk Nov, Dec, Jan and then cut like hell Feb, March, April and May and be right back at 200 but leaner and meaner. Have I said I am getting too old for this shit yet?

Much Respect Brother,
Vette


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 8, 2012)

man your in some great shape MR.vette


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 8, 2012)

Brother Bundy said:


> man your in some great shape MR.vette



Thank you bro. It was easier back in the day! About to bulk for winter and cut like a mofo for summer. I will be 55 this summer... time flies by my young friend!

Respect,
Vette


----------



## Jada (Oct 8, 2012)

hey 63 u look great for u age man!! 55!! not even close=D>


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 8, 2012)

he looks better then most 30 year olds


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 8, 2012)

Jadakiss said:


> hey 63 u look great for u age man!! 55!! not even close=D>



You are very kind brother. I have a lot of work to do between now and the beach. Just glad to be finished with my recomp!

Much Appreciation,
Vette


----------



## Georgia (Oct 8, 2012)

Those have to be implants...holy...


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 8, 2012)

63Vette said:


> Thank you bro. *It was easier back in the day*! About to bulk for winter and cut like a mofo for summer. I will be 55 this summer... time flies by my young friend!
> 
> Respect,
> Vette



and that's why I stay lean as fuck


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 8, 2012)

Christosterone said:


> I like the pumps from talking on cell phone, that's when gear is good lol



That's good dbol for me. I can get pumps from watching TV... just damn!

Pumped,
Vette


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 8, 2012)

Jenner said:


> and that's why I stay lean as fuck




That's why I spent two years on a recomp. Got tired of being 'big' and wanted to do more physique training... still do deads and squats and such but cut calories and went to lower weight higher reps, more sets. Have not done cardio since last June though... but yes, as I got older I wanted to be more comfortable in my clothes. Lean is in!

Slimmer Jenner is a winner,
Vette


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 8, 2012)

Damn dude... And I thought I had big calves... Nice work Vette!


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 8, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Damn dude... And I thought I had big calves... Nice work Vette!




Thanks POB! So, does this mean we can officially date now? Please? I won't tell anyone... pinky swear! o

Hopeful,
Vette


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 8, 2012)

63Vette said:


> Thanks POB! So, does this mean we can officially date now? Please? I won't tell anyone... pinky swear! o
> 
> Hopeful,
> Vette



No you're too old and gray for me


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 8, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> No you're too old and gray for me



It's silver not gray... and I can color it!! Oh fiddlesticks...

Crushed,
Vette


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 8, 2012)

63Vette said:


> It's silver not gray... and I can color it!! Oh fiddlesticks...
> 
> Crushed,
> Vette



Don't get me wrong bro I'd still hit it.


----------



## ccpro (Oct 8, 2012)

63Vette said:


> LOL at the fat man calves. My quads are pretty well developed to. Played D1 Football as a white running back back in the day. The thing is bro I am basically 5'10" 200 and everyone thinks I weigh even less. So I am no fat guy.
> 
> View attachment 342
> 
> ...



Damn, I think you have this game figured out.  No, I didn't mean to imply any fatness...lol.  You are obvioulsy ripped.  New nickname "Monster Calves"!


----------



## DF (Oct 8, 2012)

63Vette said:


> It's silver not gray... and I can color it!! Oh fiddlesticks...
> 
> Crushed,
> Vette



I aways say that the gray is actually blonde highlights...lol


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 8, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> I aways say that the gray is actually blonde highlights...lol



Silver is the new blonde anyway brother! Rock that shit!

Silver and Black,
Vette


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 8, 2012)

ccpro said:


> Damn, I think you have this game figured out.  No, I didn't mean to imply any fatness...lol.  You are obvioulsy ripped.  New nickname "Monster Calves"!



I knew exactly what you meant brother.. no offense taken at all... some of the best calves I have seen are on 270lb fat guys who don't lift anything but a 12 oz beer! lol

Respect,
Vette


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 9, 2012)

Your an inspiration to all the younger folks to show you never have to give in with fitness and health it's for the most part a choice unless you have no choice and some don't.

EDIT. Oops this is in the open LOL!


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 9, 2012)

SFGiants said:


> Your an inspiration to all the younger folks to show you never have to give in with fitness and health it's for the most part a choice unless you have no choice and some don't.
> 
> EDIT. Oops this is in the open LOL!




Thanks SFG - what they don't know is you look a lot younger than me!

Respect,
Vette


----------



## pirovoliko (Oct 9, 2012)

Fantastic all the way around vette


----------



## Tim (Oct 9, 2012)

Hey Vette how often do u work them out?  And do u care to share your routine?  I work mine out three times a week and cardio with almost no results.  Strong but no size


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 9, 2012)

Tim said:


> Hey Vette how often do u work them out?  And do u care to share your routine?  I work mine out three times a week and cardio with almost no results.  Strong but no size



My CURRENT routine:


The one thing I have learned about my body is it responds best when I keep things changing. Because of this I usually change routines to match whatever cycle I am running and every so often I will even change up how they are paired.

I am currently on a Tren blast and this is my current routine:

1) Biceps/Abs 
Twenty-Ones (7-7-7) 
Decline Dumbbell Curls 
Rev Grip Cable Curls 
Sup Dumbbell Curls (Swiss) 
Pull Ups 
Preacher Curls 
SloMo Dumbell Curls 
Leg Raises 
Swiss Crunch 
Plank to Failure

2) Chest 
Barbell Flat Bench Press 
Dumbbell Flat Bench 
Smith Machine Exp Bench 
Forward Lean Dips 
Dumbbell Flys 
Smith Seated bench

3) Legs 
Squat with calf raise
Kneeling Ham Curls 
Lunges 
Leg Pres
Seated Calf Raises Superset with standing Calf Raises 
Quad Extensions 
Glute Kick-Backs

4) Back 
Bent Over Bb Row 
Bb Shrugs 
T Bar Rows 
Db rows 
Db Reverse Fly 
Bent over Db Row 
Power Cleans 
Wide Lat Pulldowns

5) Triceps/Abs 
Db pullovers 
Dips 
Skull Crushers 
Cable Pushdowns 
Ovrhd Cable Extensions 
Db Ear Crushers 
Bhnd Head Cable Ext 
Ovhd Db extension 
Close Grip Bench 
Kickbacks 
Tri-Angle Pushups 
Dcline Crunches 
Leg Raises 
Side Planks

6) Shoulders 
Db Side Raises 
Bb Upright Row 
Military Press 
Hang/Clean Press 
Seat OH Db Press 
Seated Arnold Press 
Bb Rows - Standing

I number the workouts so regardless of if/when I take a day off (I listen to my body) I can pick it right back up in sequence. I generally use three sets of 12 but again, I listen to my body and will run a fourth set of added weight and run 3x8 etc. I never wait more than 60 seconds between sets and never more than 2 minutes between exercises. I usually wear a heart rate monitor and use my heart rate to determine how long to rest and when to hit it harder.

You may have noticed there is no cardio in this regimen and that will be controversial to some of you. I do occasionally add cardio to this at the end but primarily use short rests and drive my heart rate up as my cardio substitute.

I have cardio intensive routines (usually one a year) that I run in the spring. I stay quite lean without the additional cardio.

Let me know what you think - steal or borrow anything you want, it is here for consideration and to share.... it might work for some of you and may not work for others.


----------



## pirovoliko (Oct 9, 2012)

Nice routine.  I also dont focus on cardio much during most of the year and rely on other activities each week like tennis and racquetball and my diet to remain lean.  But I also do cardio in the spring through the beginning of summer when other activities kick in (bike riding)


----------



## bubbagump (Oct 10, 2012)

Lookin good Vette! I may borrow that. Im looking at a couple of new routines to try. Ive got to find something that will work with my shoulders and still work the muscles.


----------



## Tim (Oct 11, 2012)

Vette,  that is a sick tri workout same with bi's. Your workouts must take a long time. 

Help me with this Broscience. I have been told several times that working out more than 70 minutes is counterproductive. Is there a time limit that you put on the workouts?


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 11, 2012)

Tim said:


> Vette,  that is a sick tri workout same with bi's. Your workouts must take a long time.
> 
> Help me with this Broscience. I have been told several times that working out more than 70 minutes is counterproductive. Is there a time limit that you put on the workouts?



Thank you Tim. Not sure about the broscience but actual science says deplete all the ATP and glycogen (basically). 

Tri day is the logest and I sometimes skip an exercise. All the rest I do every one of them. 

I hit the gym at about 5am and finish up around 615am (75 minutes). Those I work out with and those who just see me (God this sounds arrogant -I apologize) say I am as intense as anyone they have ever seen and work harder than anyone at the gym. I do LOVE to get after it. I do NOT waste any time because it is too valuable!  I am losing sleep to get there and I want my damn money's worth. Typical weekday is 345 alarm - 445 arrive at the gym - 500 begin lifts- 615 shower- 7am arrive at work. 

If you are going to do gear, eat clean, and lose sleep, you are NOT going to skimp out at the alter of iron brother. Besides, I have to keep it tight and right for the ladies lol.

Respect,
Vette


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 11, 2012)

Whats the calf routine look like? How frequently?


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 11, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Whats the calf routine look like? How frequently?



3) Legs 
*Squat with calf raise*
Kneeling Ham Curls 
Lunges 
Leg Pres
*Seated Calf Raises Superset with standing Calf Raises* 
Quad Extensions 
Glute Kick-Backs

I do ALL body parts once per week.  I spend the next five days focusing on recovery for that muscle (group) and have one day of dedicated rest. Over working was a major problem for me for several years. I am an advocate of one day a week work for each muscle group.

Respect,
Vette


----------



## BigFella (Oct 12, 2012)

Vette

I'm the one with respect. I'm gonna have to work harder.

What do you run your heart at? I reckon you're running a 75 minute cardio routine whether you like to admit it or not. I only really work my heart hard on legs, and use the monitor to tell me when to start the next set - when I hit 110 I go for it again. (I'm 61, so my theoretical max HR is slightly lower than yours, though i can still push to 166 fairly easily.)


----------

